

Native style momentum scrolling to arrive in iOS5 - johanbrook
http://johanbrook.com/browsers/native-momentum-scrolling-ios-5/

======
biot
I'm hoping this will be the death of that hideous OnSwipe Wordpress theme
which tries to make a perfectly functional smooth-scrolling website and turn
it into a faux iPad app with jerky, glitchy scrolling and none of the usual
site navigation. On top of that, the "View as standard site" link doesn't work
90% of the time.

~~~
ugh
Oh, that theme is so awful. Besides the horrible scrolling it is also very
buggy for me, especially after rotating the device. Who had that idea?

Browsing websites on the iPad works great. There is no need whatsoever to turn
a standard website (like a Wordpress blog) into a web app. That’s just stupid.
This should be used for web apps, not for websites.

------
comex
Oh, finally. One of my projects recently (which I have yet to complete) has
been a scroller that, unlike any other I've seen including Apple's own,
correctly imitates iOS' native behavior. But I wouldn't envy myself having to
make it run smoothly, and in any case it would be all wrong on other operating
systems; this is a much better alternative.

------
ugh
It seems a bit inelegant to introduce a CSS property for this. Those vendor
prefixes should be reserved for properties that either are in the process of
becoming a standard or that the vendor wants to become a standard. I don’t
know how that property fits in there, it doesn’t seem like something that
should be part of the standard, it seems very iOS specific. That’s not what
those vendor prefixes are there for.

What meaning would that property have on other platforms?

By the way, there’s even more good news for web apps. contentEditable is
supported in iOS 5, in fact Apple devoted a good chunk of a WWDC talk to
contentEditable.

~~~
daleharvey
its not ios specific, this is a commmon problem on all touch devices, I am
actually very curious as to when this is going to hit android.

~~~
ugh
Hm, ok. I guess the syntax rubs me the wrong way. Why does “overflow-
scrolling: touch;” mean “use native scrolling”? What are the other values?
What does “overflow-scrolling: touch;” mean on the desktop?

But I guess that’s really not such a big problem.

~~~
daleharvey
There are lots of context specific css attributes, what does overflow:scroll
mean when printing a page.

as for the actual names, yeh I imagine there was already a lot of bikeshedding
involved and could go on for years, I am just glad the code is there.

~~~
JeremyBanks
_what does overflow:scroll mean when printing a page._

Something different than _overflow: visible_ , I'd imagine. Maybe _cursor:
pointer_ would be a better example.

------
ch0wn
> window.onerror is now supported.

I find this even more exciting.

------
pkulak
Scrolling with bounce is nice, but does this mean you can finally use position
fixed and have it fix to the actual phone window? That's always been the real
issue: you couldn't fix a toolbar to the top of the window, for example.

~~~
lukifer
Position: fixed is also coming in iOS5, but it's not a perfect implementation
yet. For instance, zooming does weird things to fixed elements if it's
enabled, and it still covers the scrollable page area.

For my own purposes, native div scrolling is a godsend. The JS hacks were
okay, but they still weren't as smooth, and worse, I had to do a lot more
event juggling to handle both scrolling and the other touch controls within
divs.

------
mkinsella
Any idea if this will be ported into the typically gimped UIWebView?

~~~
geuis
That's an excellent question. I'll try to find out.

------
catshirt
how useful is this feature, given the share of ios users still on 4.x? i
imagine we have a ways to go before anyone feels comfortable using it freely?

~~~
cdcarter
Well, I think the number of users on 5.0 will go up a lot when 5.0 is actually
released...

But really, 5.0 has a huge upgrade-incentive, and I think it will be pretty
safe to assume people who know how to save a webapp to their homescreen will
update.

~~~
cmelbye
Not to mention iCloud, hugely improved notifications, iMessage, etc. I don't
think Apple will have any problem convincing people to upgrade.

------
sorbus
And, of course, there's fine print, down at the bottom of the post in very
pale letters: "Note that this is in the second beta, and that it’s not dead
certain that these features will arrive in the final version of the operating
system."

~~~
spicyj
Well, it's barely conceivable that Apple would take it out before the final
but it's not very likely.

------
kmfrk
Glad to see that this will not be a part of a patent dispute that hurts
everyone, but something that all Webkit-based browsers may benefit from.

